# gibts in php auch sowas wie synchronized?



## phpjava (10. Mrz 2007)

gibts in php auch sowas wie synchronized?


----------



## Lim_Dul (10. Mrz 2007)

Gibt es in PHP überhaupt Threads?


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2007)

weis nicht aber die einzelnen requests  werden doch gleichzeitig

abgearbeitet oder gilt das nur für die datenübertragung.


----------



## kama (10. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ein synchronized in PHP gibt es nicht.

Die Threads werden vom Apache Web-Server entsprechend erzeugt und verwaltet (Voraussetzung: Nutzung von Apache) oder lighttpd oder IIS etc. Das bedeutet, in PHP hat man keinen Einfluss mehr darauf.

Die Request werden vom Web-Server bzw. vom der jeweiligen CGI Aufruf Instanz abgearbeitet.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Lim_Dul (10. Mrz 2007)

Die einzelnen Requests werden unabhängig voneinander bearbeitet, die teilen sich keine gemeinsamen Objekte, daher braucht man keine Synchronization


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2007)

zumindest gibts doch ne Session,
können sich dann nicht wenigstens mehrere Request eines Benutzers  in die Quere kommen?


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2007)

und was  ist mit sql?
das wird doch gemeinsam benutzt.

was ist wenn man da synchronisation braucht.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2007)

dass die Datenbank alleine synchronisiert, dürfte klar sein,
dazu sind Datenbanken (u.a.) ja da


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2007)

ja schon aber manchmal muss man was abfragen und dann abhängig von der abfrage reagieren .

aber man muss sicherstellen das in dier zwischenzeit nichts verändert wurde. was macht man dann?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2007)

nennt sich Transaktion,
entweder eine Transaktion aufmachen, dann ändert sich zwischendurch nix 
(Daten in DB vor Änderungen geschütz wie bei synchronized),

oder zu einem späteren Punkt nochmal anfragen,
das ist wie gesagt allgemein für Datenbanken in allen Programmiersprachen so


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2007)

aha cool THX      SlaterB for President


----------

